# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## divershona

don't worry daphne i feel the same, its driving me crazy! apart from steven there isn't really anyone i talk to apart from my parents (who live 4 hours away) and kaya (who sadly isn't great at holding an adult conversation yet)

i can't drive yet although i have been to take my test 2x and failed :cry: i am however learning to drive again now but its difficult to fit it in with all the other things that i have to do everyday, and trying to convince steven that he will be perfectly okay with Kaya for an hour while i go out isn't all that easy.

wish there were more mummy friends around me that i could meet up with, hell if there were even people from college who still bothered with me that'd be great. i feel so alone in scotland now that my dad has moved down to england. i know a couple of people up here but its not easy to be able to see them because i can't drive yet. once i can drive it'll be alot easier but its a pain in the bum just now :cry: hopefully it'll get better once i go back to college in august and hopefully i'll make some new friends too!


----------



## Hotbump

manual cars are easy to drive wait or do you mean standard you know the one that you have to keep your hand on at all time?
i know how you feel daphne my only friends are the ones on bnb and thats it. if i lived close to you i wouldnt mind picking you up. Beware i dont have a license but i do know how to drive.
i get very lonely because i only have conversations with jovanni and jr until OH gets home.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## x__amour

Daphne... 
Well first of all, you know you're one of my best friends and I wish we lived closer because I would hang out with you! :(
I feel the same way sometimes. I only had a small close group of friends but after high school we started talking less and less and now it's to the point where it's so awkward being around them that I don't want to talk to them! I only really have true friends on here! What sucks is we're so damn far away from each other, ugh! Hm, anyways... I get the manual thing, no one has one but I don't really care to learn for one but if it's the only thing you have maybe you should learn for just in case of emergency? Is there any teen mom clubs around you so that you can relate to them? Or maybe ask Evan if you can simply have one night to yourself, kwim? I hope you can get out more and maybe reconnect with some of your friends! :D

I'm always a text/message/IM away if you need me!
:hugs:


----------



## amygwen

I feel exactly the same, Daphne. I feel like I could've written this myself. I actually read this to my OH and he said "Did you write that?" LOL I was like uuuuuh NO! but it just goes to show how alike a lot of us really are.

I can drive, but I'm so lazy. Even when I get invited out to be with people I make so many excuses for why I can't go, it's really sad. I just get very anxious/nervous thinking about having to interact w/ people my own age. I work during the day, so I'm around people.. but it's not like actually having real friends outside of work if that makes sense.

Sorry I don't have much advice as I'm in the same boat as you, I just wanted you to know, I know exactly how you are feeling :hugs: if only we lived closer! Although I used to live in PA lol, if only I still did.. I'd come and pick you & Finn up!


----------



## AriannasMama

:hugs: I feel the same sometimes, most of my good good friends come off of this site. *sigh* we all need our own bnb world :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## heather92

:hugs:

I can't say I really know how you feel... I'm enough of a loner that it doesn't bother me to go weeks or even (last summer) two months without seeing anyone my own age. I guess school is the way I really stay socialized - I go to my first class and get gossip, I study and gossip some more in the student union, I go to my other class and get some more gossip. :haha: My college is jokingly called 13th grade because most of the students are so gossipy, and most of us went to high school together lol. But anyway, I guess I'm the kind of person who doesn't need all that much socialization. 

I hope you find a solution though. Maybe try joining some kind of mothers group, or even a book club. Surely there's something for you in that town. Don't give up!


----------



## Mei190

I know EXACTLY how you feel, and you are totally not alone. I've never been one to have loads of friends, but now I have none at all! I don't drive and am terrible at socialising to be honest.

Only difference, I don't really have friends online either. I am trying to get better at posting on Bnb to get to know some people, but Nathaniel doesn't really sleep iykwim. :haha:

But deffo not alone :hugs:


----------



## EffyKat

Don't worry I feel the same way, except mine started when I didn't go to uni, and all my friends did. 
I mean I have 'friends' who talk to me on facebook but they never ask me to go out anywhere because I'll be bringing a 3.5 month old, and that's just 'uncool'.
However, I've met up with one friend a few times (she is in a wheelchair so we have to meet up somewhere with ramps and elevators). But my PND has got me so down that I don't want to go anywhere, I lounge around the house in my pyjamas and I never straighten my hair or put make up on.
But don't feel alone in this Daphne, I think we are all like that. I've started taking Adam to playgroups in the hope of meeting other mums. :D 

At least you have your online friends. And Finn! he'll be your best friend for life :D


----------



## Mei190

EffyKat said:


> I've started taking Adam to playgroups in the hope of meeting other mums. :D

I tried a playgroup type thing for Nathaniel and don't know if I will be going back! They were all 30-35 and I look 15 (albeit 20) so it was quite an unusual situation. Nathaniel enjoyed it I think though, jigging around and smiling all over the place.


----------



## EffyKat

Mei190 said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I've started taking Adam to playgroups in the hope of meeting other mums. :D
> 
> I tried a playgroup type thing for Nathaniel and don't know if I will be going back! They were all 30-35 and I look 15 (albeit 20) so it was quite an unusual situation. Nathaniel enjoyed it I think though, jigging around and smiling all over the place.Click to expand...

Aw, bless him. Well, one playgroup I go to is at a local primary school, and that is so friendly it's wonderful. But I'm still yet to go to baby social and music and movement. I'm hoping they won't be too bad.

I'm the same, I look about 14 but I'm 21 this year. I get a lot of, "oh, a young girl like you?""Are you still with the father?""What did your parents say when you told them you were pregnant, you're so young!" 
Lol, it's such a great shock to see their faces when I tell them.

Did any of the parents talk to you?


----------



## Mei190

EffyKat said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I've started taking Adam to playgroups in the hope of meeting other mums. :D
> 
> I tried a playgroup type thing for Nathaniel and don't know if I will be going back! They were all 30-35 and I look 15 (albeit 20) so it was quite an unusual situation. Nathaniel enjoyed it I think though, jigging around and smiling all over the place.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, bless him. Well, one playgroup I go to is at a local primary school, and that is so friendly it's wonderful. But I'm still yet to go to baby social and music and movement. I'm hoping they won't be too bad.
> 
> I'm the same, I look about 14 but I'm 21 this year. I get a lot of, "oh, a young girl like you?""Are you still with the father?""What did your parents say when you told them you were pregnant, you're so young!"
> Lol, it's such a great shock to see their faces when I tell them.
> 
> Did any of the parents talk to you?Click to expand...

Only one person talked to me! It made me feel so uncomfortable! And I basically realised her son was born in the same hospital the day after Nathaniel. Which was kinda cool however Nathaniel was like 2x bigger than her son and kept trying to stand up to make himself even taller :haha:
I might go back as it is in walking distance.

Sorry am not trying to hijack thread :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

You are definitely not alone. I have 2 friends at college who I see Wednesday-Friday and then occasionally at the weekend. The rest of my previous 'friends' seem to have done a disappearing act! And it annoys me more cos they're constantly like "oh we HAVE to meet up soon" ... when we both know its not gonna happen. My 'best friend' since I was 12 I've not seen or spoken to since Noah was a month old. Its weird, I enjoy my own company and don't miss them for ages then suddenly I'm like I WANT FRIENDS! :hissy: We used to be such a tight knit group and see each other every day without fail, now we barely even speak :shrug: Its weird xxx


----------



## LoisP

After reading this thread, i've come to the conclusion that i'm not such a freak after all :haha: I'm exactly the same...


----------



## _laura

Didnt want to r&r girls :hugs: I'm lucky that I still live fairly close to home and have an amazing support network of friends that ive known for years. Though the people I met at Uni and college I don't talk to anymore. I'm glad I have those friends I've had for years. The only problem is all their ages vary from 14-25 so most of them can't drive or are at school in the day or at Uni, but I'm grateful for the time I do get to spend with them. 
I have found that I spend more time with OH's friends cause they live a 5 min walk away. 

And Lois you got me :) we neeeeeeeeed another day out!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Didnt want to r&r girls :hugs: I'm lucky that I still live fairly close to home and have an amazing support network of friends that ive known for years. Though the people I met at Uni and college I don't talk to anymore. I'm glad I have those friends I've had for years. The only problem is all their ages vary from 14-25 so most of them can't drive or are at school in the day or at Uni, but I'm grateful for the time I do get to spend with them.
> I have found that I spend more time with OH's friends cause they live a 5 min walk away.
> 
> And Lois you got me :) we neeeeeeeeed another day out!

Yeah we do! I can't believe I had to back out of the weekend! Stupid illness. And stupid me for giving it to Shaun! :growlmad:

But yeah, weathers improving (for now anyway) So beach day is on the horizon! Can't wait! :D Or, you could just sell up and come and move to London/Surrey. :winkwink:


----------



## _laura

Nooo we can't afford your way! Might be moving near Bristol though after Uni. But I'll come for a day out with Scott and Max your way soon :)


----------



## stephx

I feel the same, but kind of the opposite :S my 2 'best' friends still want to meet up with me but I just dont want to- we have nothing in common anymore, they just smoke, drink and party and that don't interest me AT ALL not seen them since Ava was 4 months. Its odd. I really want mummy friends :( x


----------



## Mei190

stephx said:


> I feel the same, but kind of the opposite :S my 2 'best' friends still want to meet up with me but I just dont want to- we have nothing in common anymore, they just smoke, drink and party and that don't interest me AT ALL not seen them since Ava was 4 months. Its odd. I really want mummy friends :( x

I really want mummy friends too. Just cannot seem to find anyone remotely the same age as me at the baby clubs or anything. It is actually a lot harder than I first thought it would be.


----------



## stephx

Mei190 said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same, but kind of the opposite :S my 2 'best' friends still want to meet up with me but I just dont want to- we have nothing in common anymore, they just smoke, drink and party and that don't interest me AT ALL not seen them since Ava was 4 months. Its odd. I really want mummy friends :( x
> 
> I really want mummy friends too. Just cannot seem to find anyone remotely the same age as me at the baby clubs or anything. It is actually a lot harder than I first thought it would be.Click to expand...

Is there any young mums groups around you?
I tried going to one but I turned out and it didn't exist? :wacko:

X


----------



## stephx

_laura said:


> Nooo we can't afford your way! Might be moving near Bristol though after Uni. But I'll come for a day out with Scott and Max your way soon :)

If you move to Bristol well have to meet up! :D x


----------



## wishuwerehere

I know how you feel...I have a few close friends from school who are scattered around the country and we do make the effort to stay in touch but they have their own lives and are busy doing finals and stuff so I don't see that much of them. 
The people that make me really grumpy, though, are all my uni "friends". A couple of times once I'd come back to bristol I met up with a group of themand they were all gushy and kept saying it was really great to see me and they couldn't believe they hadn't met her yet, they'd been desperate to see her. I just kept thinking 'I was stuck at home alone for 5 months, I was really lonely and felt left out of everything, and you couldn't even be arsed to text me, if you were so bloody desperate to meet her.'
hmph. I went on a tangent there. I really want to start a young mums group in my area because I know there are a few of us about, I just don't really know where to start!


----------



## stephx

Wishuwerehere- wish area do you live in? I really wanna start going to one x


----------



## _laura

stephx said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Nooo we can't afford your way! Might be moving near Bristol though after Uni. But I'll come for a day out with Scott and Max your way soon :)
> 
> If you move to Bristol well have to meet up! :D xClick to expand...

Me, OH and Max are having a few days away there in June :) x


----------



## wishuwerehere

stephx said:


> Wishuwerehere- wish area do you live in? I really wanna start going to one x

Do you know coombe dingle? Out in Stoke Bishop?
What about you?


----------



## stephx

Yeah I do! I'm in Brislington :) x


----------



## Mei190

Everyone lives kinda close to each other, but I live near Chester XD



stephx said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same, but kind of the opposite :S my 2 'best' friends still want to meet up with me but I just dont want to- we have nothing in common anymore, they just smoke, drink and party and that don't interest me AT ALL not seen them since Ava was 4 months. Its odd. I really want mummy friends :( x
> 
> I really want mummy friends too. Just cannot seem to find anyone remotely the same age as me at the baby clubs or anything. It is actually a lot harder than I first thought it would be.Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any young mums groups around you?
> I tried going to one but I turned out and it didn't exist? :wacko:
> 
> XClick to expand...

And I did try mums&babies group, it had loads of 30-35year olds and I did find it a tad hard to hold a conversation. I might still go though... considering just for something to do.


----------



## Rhio92

I'm the same... I have Connor and my mum. Also FOB on the odd ocasion... It sucks BIG time :/


----------



## nadinek

aw hun that's very tough.:flower: I am the same, its just too hard and your friends never seem interested. All of mine just stopped talking to me like that and i thought it was just because they didnt know what to say. then one of them tells me they had all been trash talking me behind my back and that was why, like how i tried to get preggers and all that. :cry: in hindsight i feel so stupid for not realising...like why would all of my friends stop inviting me to stuff all of a sudden? stop seeing me when they are in town? yeah.


----------



## holly2234

Not much of a consolation but its good to know we're all feeling the same. I dont ever talk to anyone but my OH these days. I talk to people at work but they're all way older than me and some of them are just like "Oh you're the cleaner. I don't need to talk to you". Ive not seen any of my friends from school since i left two years ago. I confronted one on why she stopped talking to me. She told me she assumed i would be too tired to go out :wacko:


----------



## wishuwerehere

stephx said:


> Yeah I do! I'm in Brislington :) x

Eep, my geography of Bristol still isn't great, and I've been living here 2 and a half years...is Brislington sort of east of the city centre? A little way out?
Is there much mum and baby stuff near you?


----------



## Hotbump

the solution to this problem is for everyone to pack their bags and lets move out to some city so we can all live close to each other :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Yup I feel the same I just moved to hong kong so I'm completely alone. I go to baby groups to get friends but I think they just look down on me or pity me. Wish there were young mums near me. Would love to be friends online though x


----------



## MissMamma

I sat and cried in the park today coz it was so beautiful and sunny and I looked through my phone for someone I could call to come chill in the sun and I realised there was noone :blush:

I have one good friend who I see every week but she lives a forty minute drive away so I cant just pop round whenever I feel lonely (i cant drive) and she's quite often too poor to afford petrol


----------



## Savannah11

Your definitely not alone Hun!
I finished school at 16 and started working and I've not heard from anybody since :/
2 of my old friends have got back in touch but they live in the UK now.
But I've had 2+ years to get used to it I guess and I have my DH and my little boy so I'm happy - plus I think I'd feel awkward around my old friends now as our lives are so different xxx


----------



## Alfiesmum

You have to get in with other mums.. Your old friends want to do "adult" things xxx


----------



## lauram_92

i went out for dinner yesterday with oliver, & 3 of my old friends. after ten minutes i wanted to leave. they were so inappropriate, disgusting etc. i have one friend who has a kid, almost a year difference between him & oliver & all she does is leave her mum to watch him & go out. she spends all her money on herself rather than him, his shoes didn't even fit.. :(

i wish i lived somewhere else. ha.


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> i went out for dinner yesterday with oliver, & 3 of my old friends. after ten minutes i wanted to leave. they were so inappropriate, disgusting etc. i have one friend who has a kid, almost a year difference between him & oliver & all she does is leave her mum to watch him & go out. she spends all her money on herself rather than him, his shoes didn't even fit.. :(
> 
> *i wish i lived somewhere else*. ha.

Here!


----------



## annawrigley

Alfiesmum said:


> You have to get in with other mums.. Your old friends want to do "adult" things xxx

Easier said than done lol x


----------



## rockys-mumma

^^ WSS. I did actually make a mummy friend from netmums but we were still worlds apart in morals and stuff. Why does it have to be so hard. If only the UK was smaller and closer together. All the girls on here seem to have the same attitude towards parenting and life in comparison to the other girls I know around here with kiddies! 


For example the girl I met on net mums said "my mate wants to have a baby, but shes just started college so she wants to wait a year, but I said to her she shoudnt wait and should do it now because she might not be with her boyfriend in a year" :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl:
Oh god...
My friend from college, is a bit er challenging at times in some of the things she says. Like she has just recently broke up with her boyfriend (thank god...) but was ALWAYS texting her ex and like giggling as she showed us the dirty texts he sent her. Her boyfriend was the sweetest guy ever and he loved her to bits, and I was always like seriously stop texting your ex its not fair, you wouldn't like it if he did it to you. And she was like I wouldn't really care tbh. And I was like yeah but you would if it was you (she knows FOB used to do that kinda thing and how it is kinda a sore point for me) and she just went "yeah well its not me so I dont really care" :dohh: Anyway we went out for her birthday but her boyfriend didnt come with us, and her ex showed up.... Anyway she was all over him all night and I got sick of it so I texted her boyfriend who came and got us. That night I stayed at hers and she was saying she wasnt over her ex and she never loved her boyfriend at all and I was like well you have to break up with him its not fair! (Which she just has done).

Anyway a couple of weeks ago (so her knowing that she didnt love her boyfriend and wanted her ex) she was like "I've come off the pill do you reckon I could be pregnant?" and i was like err maybe you should go back on it and she was like "nah i keep getting periods" so i was like "well use something else then" and she was like "nah itll be fine, i dont really care if i do get pregnant anyway, i mean you were 17 when you had Noah and you're fine" (she sees me picking him up from nursery and walking to the bus stop, not really a snapshot into parenthood, and she seems to ignore the times im out of my mind and falling asleep in college cos i've had a bad night with him...)


----------



## Rhio92

/\/\ WTF :dohh: I've got friends like that too... :/ By the time they realise it's not all sunhine and daisies, it'll be too late!
If only public transport wasn't so expensive :sad1: Then we could all have a biiiig meet :haha: 

Kinda OT but I'm gutted. My friend hasn't invited me to her 18th because she thought I wouldn't be able to come. :cry: Like, thanks for giving me the chance, it's in May, that's enough notice to ask my Mum to take Connor... But no... I'll spend the night in reading Cosmo, checking out the sex tips that I can't even try on someone :rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> But no... I'll spend the night in reading Cosmo, checking out the sex tips that I can't even try on someone :rofl:

hahaha, that made me laugh. :haha: i spend my nights thinking 'i am so tired, i should go to bed' but it's the only time oliver really sleeps so i like to chill :D


----------



## LoisP

lauram_92 said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> But no... I'll spend the night in reading Cosmo, checking out the sex tips that I can't even try on someone :rofl:
> 
> hahaha, that made me laugh. :haha: i spend my nights thinking 'i am so tired, i should go to bed' but it's the only time oliver really sleeps so i like to chill :DClick to expand...

Thats what I do, always regret it in the morning! Shauns in quite a good sleep pattern of going to bed about 7 now (doesn't STTN anymore though) so me and OH normally sit and watch tv, have dinner and just enjoy having time to ourselves and go to bed really late. Stupid because Shauns up every couple hours during the night and up really early too but it's nice to have time without Shaun (even though I love him to bits!!! lol)


----------



## lauram_92

LoisP said:


> Thats what I do, always regret it in the morning! Shauns in quite a good sleep pattern of going to bed about 7 now (doesn't STTN anymore though) so me and OH normally sit and watch tv, have dinner and just enjoy having time to ourselves and go to bed really late. Stupid because Shauns up every couple hours during the night and up really early too but it's nice to have time without Shaun (even though I love him to bits!!! lol)

oh definately! oliver does like a fifteen minute nap here & there throughout the day, & he won't go to sleep unless he falls asleep on the bottle or is rocked! but at nights he is okay!? it is so weird. if he goes to sleep about 9-10pm then he usually wakes up about 3am, then at 7am. but last night he fell asleep at 8pm, and was up at 1am, 5am then 8am! it always seem to change with him though.. & i end up cleaning my room or whatever & getting distracted by really stupid things & wasting all my 'free' time on stupid stuff!


----------

